# Which TV Brand has Best picture quality in india?



## VarunShukla60100 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,guys.
I want buy an LED 42 inch TV.pls suggest me. i'm confuse which brand should i go for ? Sony,panasonic,samsung.i knw about Sharp d best picture quality tv's but not avaliable in india .
- See more at: Digit Question and Answers â€“ Find a Solution
I hv Search alot on tv's but still confused .pls help


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2014)

What is your budget?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 10, 2014)

TV is always equivalent to Sony!
You cant compare Sony to any other brands!


----------



## madhu (Oct 12, 2014)

+1 to Sony...Expensive but un-matching picture clarity...
Compare with XReality engine!


----------



## rj27 (Oct 12, 2014)

I find LG IPS panels to be great and best among the lot. Should consider checking out LG panels too.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 12, 2014)

i have always found sony TVs having the best picture quality


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

LOL Sony hands down. Blows away competition like a polymath.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 12, 2014)

Sony hands down.

TV Reviews ? Best LED LCD, 3D Plasma & Smart TVs


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 13, 2014)

It depends on your budget....

if you could get x-reality and triluminos display then its the best technology hands down 

but

if you can't afford these technologies then LG's IPS tech is the best out there.... And Sony xperia z2 and 3 also boast of IPS Tech along with triluminous


----------

